# My version of tiny



## Bogstandard (Aug 3, 2007)

Started this yesterday, got it running about an hour ago.
As mentioned in another post, this engine used the port and basic dimension setup for a Tubal Cain (Tom Walshaw, now deceased) design called Jenny Wren.
The first pic shows the engine itself, 1/8" bore, 5/32" stroke.








This next pic shows it in front of the original build in the book, I just 'borrowed' the primary dimensions to build mine to.






This last shot shows the engine with its integral stand and mounted onto a 1 Euro coin, which makes the cost of this engine about 2 Euros.






The most difficult part of the engine was trying to silver solder the syringe needle into the standard for air inlet.

John


----------



## Alex (Aug 3, 2007)

Very nice engine, John. How does it run?


----------



## Bogstandard (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi Alex,

This is how it runs

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76_TtDfYPCo[/ame]

John


----------



## Alex (Aug 3, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## 1Kenny (Aug 3, 2007)

That is just too cool, John.


----------



## gt2ride (Aug 3, 2007)

John you are good


----------



## Bogstandard (Aug 3, 2007)

No, not good, just experienced.
All I do to design an 'easy' engine like this is look what people have already done, why make work for yourself. In this case the plans gave me the port positions, pivot point and stroke. Thats all that is needed to design a simple engine like this. 
If I am designing a piston valve engine I tend to use my own experience to get the things like stroke, valve diameters and eccentric lifts, it is all done by reading a lot and making a lot of mistakes and putting them right, plus visualizing whats in a piece of metal, and how to get that picture into a finished article.
Don't worry, all of a sudden it will click and you will be making like the best of us.
There are a few bits on this engine I would change if I was making it again, I would have made the standard 1/8" thick instead of 1/16" as on this one, it would have made fitting the inlet pipe a lot easier.
But it works, and thats what counts.

John


----------

